# مطلوب دائرة تشويش على الجوال



## شادي نابلس (2 فبراير 2008)

هناك ظاهرة مزعجة تتمثل برنات الجوال أثناء الصلاة في المساجد مما يضيع خشوع المصلين .... فمن لديه دائرة للتشويش على أجهزة الجوال وخاصة نظام Gsm نرجو منه إفادتنا بها وذلك لتشغيلها في المسجد أثناء صلاة الجماعة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الريحانة (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا اهلا باهل نابلس انا منهم
يوجد دائرة
GSM 900 mobile jammer
وهو قاطع ارسال انا احاول البحث عنها ودراستها وان شاء الله لما بتوصل لمعلومات مفيدة رح اخبرك
وجزاك الله كل خير اخي


----------



## alsaneyousef (2 فبراير 2008)

http://www.qrz.ru/schemes/contribute/security/jammers/gsm-jammer.pdf
http://www.globalgadgetuk.com/Personal.htm


----------



## محمدأبوالروس (2 فبراير 2008)

كيف ممكن نضمن التشويش ما يتعدى حدود معينه و يسبب ضرر


----------



## alsaneyousef (2 فبراير 2008)

اعتقد ا مراض ا لقلب يسبب ضرر


----------



## شادي نابلس (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكور alsaneyousef ..................... سأعمل على تحليل الدائرة وفهمها
الأخت الريحانة ................ أنا مسرور أنك من نابلس أيضاً ، أرجو أن توافينا بالدائرة عندما تجدينها للأهمية مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## الريحانة (3 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي شادي هذا ملف حصلت علية ممكن يفيدك
دعواتكم لنا بالتوفيق


----------



## شادي نابلس (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكورة أختي الريحانة .......... بارك الله في جهودك


----------



## rasha2 (5 فبراير 2008)

هناك نوع من ال antenna يعمل هذا التشويش و ببساطه ولكن المزعج في الموضوع انه يكون لمسافات طويله مهما تحكمنا بطول al antenna لانه الpattern يكون واسع النتشار و ممكن ان يؤثر على المسافات و هذه النوعيه من ال antenna تستخدم احيانا في الاغراض العسكريه احيانا


----------



## الجناحي (6 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## madridieng (23 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## سقراط العرب (25 فبراير 2008)

:85: ممكن لكن صعب الموجة الاسلكية كهرومغناطيسية يعني كهرباء+مغناطيس اذا حجبت الموجة عن طريق الكهرباء او الغناطيس"بكمية كبيرة طبعا"تحجب الارسال:61:


----------



## asaeng (29 فبراير 2008)

هذه فكرة جميلة فعلا و تستحق الجهد من اجلها شكرا على الموضوع الشيق


----------



## khaledw (2 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اكنيو (13 مارس 2008)

نعم نحتاج لهذه الدارة فهي مهمة جدا


----------



## سفيان الورقلي (15 مارس 2008)

الريحانة قال:


> اخي شادي هذا ملف حصلت علية ممكن يفيدك
> دعواتكم لنا بالتوفيق


لا ايستطيع مشاهدة الملف
الرابط لا يعمل
مشكورة لو تعطيني رابط آخر


----------



## م:عبدالحميد (15 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على غيرتكم على الصلاة والعبادة وزادكم الله من فضلة وعلمكم من لدنه علما


----------



## وشاحي (26 مارس 2008)

مرحبا 
شكرا على هذا الموضوع و لفت انتباهي كثير .... هذا الجهاز موجود في اسواق الدول المختلفة لكن اخي شادي 

بما انه احنا في الضفة صعب كثير ... لانه انا كمان من الضفة بس من جنين و هذا الجهاز اسرائيل تمنع دخوله للضفة

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ELAMRA (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهندس قسامي (29 مارس 2008)

ممكن تكتب ورقة صغيرة ( أخي المصلي أغلق هاتقك المحمول قبل دخول المسجد) ، والأمر لا يحتاج جهـد كبير.
وأعـتقد _ يا أهل الضفة _ إنه الدنيا موقفـتـش عند رنة الجوال . في حاجات اولى من هيك بكتير.
ربنا يقويكم ويعطيكم الصحة,,


----------



## م/عمرو عبدالوارث (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا ع الفكرة 
www.aaktec.blogspot.com


----------



## م/عمرو عبدالوارث (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا ع الفكرة
www.aaktec.blogspot.com


----------

